# Older 1132 LED Lights



## wny-dAVE (Nov 2, 2018)

Can some let me know if I can someone let me know if I can install (2) 18 watt LEDs after I install a bridge rectifier and (2) capacitors

Thx,

Dave


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Two of them? May be not but one? Yes. 



The factory coil is rated for only 15W/1A. 



But after doing some research its evident that the chinese LEDs that most of use are only mostly using half the said wattage due to weaker drivers. So an LED may be sold as an 18W output but the drivers for the LED may be only using 9~10W at 12V. 



So if you have a multimeter or two then find out what the 18W led is actually using, if its around 7~10 W then you be able to use two of them. 



this is the video showing an Ebay LED 









and here is another video of an HS1132 where the owner has four 18W leds along with factory halogen hooked up to the motor. 









I cant tell how bright they are but I doubt they are at their brightest.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

JnC said:


> Two of them? May be not but one? Yes.
> 
> The factory coil is rated for only 15W/1A.
> 
> ...


When they're referring to light output, they should be saying lumens (output), not watts (input/consumption). Not to mention heat output (waste/inefficiency), except that it does keep the snow off the lights! :wink2:
I believe that what they're trying to say is that the LEDs emit about the same number of lumens as a given halogen drawing X watts. Typically the LED arrays draw 1/3 to 1/2 the "wattage" they mention. For example, my 32inch "180W Equivalent" LED light bar (which is incredibly bright - photos here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1386169-post13.html) draws about 6.5amps with no charging occurring, i.e. hooked directly to a battery through a meter. So 12V*6.5A=78W actual draw/180W = 43% of the equivalent halogen that would consume 180W while wasting lots of it as heat. 

I have 2 of those "18 Watt" LEDs on my Toro Zero-Turn, and they draw only a small fraction of that, but are also very bright... Pictures (taken in daylight on a cloudy day) here: https://www.mylawnmowerforum.com/forum/27-toro/65733-toro-timecutter-14-38z.html


----------



## wny-dAVE (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks for the help


----------



## wny-dAVE (Nov 2, 2018)

Can you get a bigger coil?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

wny-dAVE said:


> Can you get a bigger coil?


The GX340 has the following 12V Lamp Coil Kits available...12v–15w (31510-ZE1-003), 12v–25w (31510-ZE1-811). Two coils can be installed in parallel to provide 12V-30W or 12V-50W, if no charging coils are applied. Use parallel connector (No. 32105-ZE1-000) to connect two coils in parallel. A single coil (12v-25w) can be used in combination with a 3A charge coil as required.​You should verify the actual draw of your LED set before going through the expense and labor of a coil upgrade. Again, be wary of anyone rating any lighting product in "watts" unless it is an incandescent bulb.

LED bulbs in general are brighter than incandescent lamps and CFLs of the same wattage. Your "18-Watt" LED array would likely have 6 3-watt LEDs. A 3-watt LED bulb may produce anywhere between 240 to 320 lumens of illumination. Lumens is a measure of light. ‘Lumens per watt’ is the measure to identify how much light is produced for the energy or wattage drawn. Accordingly, the minimum efficiency of a 3-watt LED bulb will be 80 lumens/watt. A 20 Watt halogen bulb on the other hand may produce 350 lumens of energy on average, with an efficiency of 17 lumens/watt.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I have used factory 50W coils from older 928s in the past and they work good, or you can save some money and get the replica ones from ebay, they work just as well. My recent project was a HS1332 with the later coils to power a set of hand warmers and a 42W LED.


OEM 

https://www.boats.net/product/honda/31510-ZE2-811



Ebay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/183422873972?ViewItem=&item=183422873972


----------



## wny-dAVE (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks again


----------

